# revdep-rebuild

## Magnum_

Hello,

Voor een oplossing die hier op het forum wordt aangeraden, zou ik "revdep-rebuild" moeten runnen. Echter, dat commando wordt niet gevonden. Wat kunnen mogelijke redenen zijn?

Bedankt alvast !

----------

## McLink

app-portage/gentoolkit is waarschijnlijk niet geïnstalleerd. revdep-rebuild (onderdeel van gentoolkit) zit niet in het standaard portage-pakket en moet dus apart geïnstalleerd worden.

emerge gentoolkit

----------

## Magnum_

Tnx !

Ik vond maar niet in welke package dat command zat. Een search op dit forum/google leverde (te) veel resultaten op die mij niet verderhielpen  :Wink: 

----------

